# Wyndham Bonnet Creek - Bad Experience so far!



## Dave55123 (Nov 16, 2010)

So I was looking forward to this week at Bonnet Creek as it's the flagship location.  The best they offer... blah blah blah.... even attended the Owner's update.  Wasted my time as they had zero information on RCI/Wyndham Trading Power.   

Upon check in (after driving 20 hours), I was sent to the wrong tower.  Only discovering this after unloading the minivan and going up to the floor with 2 luggage carts of personal belongings.  

After making it into the unit, daughter wanted mac & cheese, generally a simple request.  Burners on the oven did not work.  

Taking a quick shower to refresh myself (driving 18 of the 20 hours myself), I find the grout on the bottom of the shower wall dirty and in bad shape.   

Next morning, turning on the TV in the living room presents a challenge as the remote is nowhere to be found. Remote took 45 minutes for delivery, even tho I offered to pick it up since they were short on staff in the early morning.   

All this within the first 12 hours at the Wyndham flagship!

Service call made for the oven Sunday evening, reminder made during the Owner's update on Monday morning - Tuesday evening, burners work, but oven won't warm up to cook a pizza for my daughter.  I hate disappointing my daughter, especially on small stuff.  Twice within a few days.

Resolution...

I convinced the Front Desk Supervisor to have a pizza sent up at no charge.  My guess $10 bucks written off if not less.  Too late, daughter is sound asleep.  They think they scored big even tho I suggested it.

I'm pretty disappointed and I shared that with management, they offered a comp stay next year.  I'm not sure if I'll be traveling to Orlando again so soon, since this is the second year in a row vacationing 2 weeks in FL.

Any suggestions on what I should/could ask for?  I normally don't ask for things for bad service, coming from the service industry, but they keep asking me...what can they do to make it better?  

They looked up and knew I was on a RCI week, but when I mentioned that I'm a Wyndham owner, it seemed more important to treat me better.  Why can't I be treated as a customer regardless.  

Ok, time to get off my soapbox and enjoy my vacation.


----------



## am1 (Nov 16, 2010)

You are in minority with your experiences.  Very unlikely to have all those things happen in such a short time.  I send guests there every week and have never heard a complaint. 

The owners update should not be included in your bad experiences of the resort itself.  All they care about is making sales.  They are not employed by Bonnet Creek.  Telling them your issues will not help solve anything.  

Every effort should be made to accomodate guests but it would be nice if the resort paid extra attention to guests staying through Wyndham points.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ask for a comp stay at another Wyndham resort.  

Sue


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 17, 2010)

am1 said:


> You are in minority with your experiences.  Very unlikely to have all those things happen in such a short time.  I send guests there every week and have never heard a complaint.
> 
> The owners update should not be included in your bad experiences of the resort itself.  All they care about is making sales.  They are not employed by Bonnet Creek.  Telling them your issues will not help solve anything.
> 
> Every effort should be made to accomodate guests but it would be nice if the resort paid extra attention to guests staying through Wyndham points.



I agree, I'm in the minority and I guess I'm the lucky one.   

The point of mentioning it at the owners update... they asked.  They entered a maintenance ticket, so maintenance had 2 tickets to address the same problem, but still blew it off.  Also, I mentioned that they did not have any info. on Trading Power just in case anyone else considered attending a session of weasel speak to save time.   

While I agree it would be nice for Wyndham guests staying on Wyndham points get extra attention, aren't RCI guests important too since the same company own both?  Will an unhappy RCI guest be more coy about their experience?  My guess is several people read my thread, my guess when I return from vacation, several coworkers/neighbors will ask about my vacation experience at Bonnet Creek.  So am I less important since I booked via RCI on a Wyndham deposit?  I max'd the value of my points.

Booking via RCI gives me more choice not to come back as Wyndham owners are more stuck if using points directly.  Just a thought.


----------



## richardm (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for your experience.. I was just there over this past weekend and had a fantastic time.. Stayed in a 3br presidential villa in building 6 and everything was in great shape. Staff were very attentive, and the amenities are top notch.. 

The design of this resort is absolutely impeccable. No issues with parking, pool towels, or shuttle service as has occured at other Wyndham affiliates. 

The fact that the resort is even offering you another stay is in my mind, another example of the quality of the people there rather than a negative. There will always unfortunately be the chance for small setbacks and frustrations no matter where you stay- so the positive manner in which those seem to have been addressed for you speaks highly of the resort.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but we just stayed at Wyndham Rio Mar Resort in Puerto Rico. DW's association took over the whole resort for a conference. In the first room we were assigned, the wired internet didn't work and after 5-6 hours of calling support/front desk, they 'fessed that much of the system was down. DW stepped out of the shower to dress and go to her conference and the hair dryer didn't work. Took 5 hours to deliver a replacement. They moved us to a different unit. In this one the thermostat didn't change the temp. It was a steady 62 degrees inside and 95 and 100% humidity outside. We opened the patio door and every surface condensed to soaking wet. Closing it back up, it took 6 hours to dry. A maint. guy came and insinuated (in Spanish) that I didn't know how to set a thermostat. (an aside) while he had the a/c opened, I saw the air filter was 1/4" thick with dirt- including paper scraps- I pointed it out to him. He brought a new air filter- in an hour.

To compensate us, we got free parking ($22/day value) and $50iirc off the bill. 

To say I'm unimpressed with Wyndham is understatement. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 17, 2010)

richardm said:


> Sorry for your experience.. I was just there over this past weekend and had a fantastic time.. Stayed in a 3br presidential villa in building 6 and everything was in great shape. Staff were very attentive, and the amenities are top notch..
> 
> The design of this resort is absolutely impeccable. No issues with parking, pool towels, or shuttle service as has occured at other Wyndham affiliates.
> 
> The fact that the resort is even offering you another stay is in my mind, another example of the quality of the people there rather than a negative. There will always unfortunately be the chance for small setbacks and frustrations no matter where you stay- so the positive manner in which those seem to have been addressed for you speaks highly of the resort.



I agree "small setbacks" in the big picture and could happen anywhere (but not when I stayed at Sheraton, Marriott, Hilton while in Orlando.  I believe they are interested in recovering from the situation.  I'm sure the comp stay will be during non-peak... assuming I'm coming back within 12 months.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 17, 2010)

So I'm curious:  If the Bonnet Creek room was so bad, why not just ask for a different room?  I've done that in several different timeshares, and have always been accommodated without a problem, espeically if things are mechanically broken in the old room.   

Dave


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 17, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Slightly off topic, but we just stayed at Wyndham Rio Mar Resort in Puerto Rico. DW's association took over the whole resort for a conference. In the first room we were assigned, the wired internet didn't work and after 5-6 hours of calling support/front desk, they 'fessed that much of the system was down. DW stepped out of the shower to dress and go to her conference and the hair dryer didn't work. Took 5 hours to deliver a replacement. They moved us to a different unit. In this one the thermostat didn't change the temp. It was a steady 62 degrees inside and 95 and 100% humidity outside. We opened the patio door and every surface condensed to soaking wet. Closing it back up, it took 6 hours to dry. A maint. guy came and insinuated (in Spanish) that I didn't know how to set a thermostat. (an aside) while he had the a/c opened, I saw the air filter was 1/4" thick with dirt- including paper scraps- I pointed it out to him. He brought a new air filter- in an hour.
> 
> To compensate us, we got free parking ($22/day value) and $50iirc off the bill.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your experience.  It's always interesting to understand what people are saying in another language.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 17, 2010)

Keep posting bad press.  Just leaves more ex-ops for the rest of us.


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 17, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> So I'm curious:  If the Bonnet Creek room was so bad, why not just ask for a different room?  I've done that in several different timeshares, and have always been accommodated without a problem, espeically if things are mechanically broken in the old room.
> 
> Dave



The items were discovered over time.  I was offered to switch rooms, but we were already unpacked and did not want to lose more time.

Eventually, all things were addressed, it's just unfortunate they did not get noticed and addressed previously.  Yes, I feel all should of been discovered by those that service the room... stove/oven not working, missing remote control, and dirty shower.


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 17, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Keep posting bad press.  Just leaves more ex-ops for the rest of us.



ex-ops?

Overall, the resort is nicely designed, newer, and excellent condition... just minor issues.  Even minor issues impact one's opinion.  

I generally report the good and bad.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 17, 2010)

> ex-ops?


Exchange opportunities. 

You posted as if this was just an awful experience.  I was surprised by your opinion, but Bonnet Creek is not my favorite, either.  My favorites are Hiltons and Marriotts.  I like the huge whirlpool bathtubs.   BC doesn't have those nice, big tubs.


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 17, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Exchange opportunities.
> 
> You posted as if this was just an awful experience.  I was surprised by your opinion, but Bonnet Creek is not my favorite, either.  My favorites are Hiltons and Marriotts.  I like the huge whirlpool bathtubs.   BC doesn't have those nice, big tubs.



Thanks for the translation.

The first 12 hours or so was awful in my mind, but that's just my opinion as the minor issues could of been prevented.  Maybe I was harsh... life happens.  Hoping the rest of the vacation is uneventful and pleasant.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 17, 2010)

My first stay at Broadwalk Villa at Disney (DVC) had the prior guest's leftover food still in the refrigerator. When I tried to call, the phone didn't work. So back down to the Front Desk.

Got moved before my bags came in from the Magic Express Bus service. I went from a room 6 away from the elevators to over a 1/4 mile from the only bank of elevators. At least it was a very quiet room. It was also clean.


----------



## shaun401 (Nov 17, 2010)

*BC was fine!*

OP..I was just there from Thursday through Monday evening (T6) and things were fine.  We had one small issue with the room not being available on-time, but after that things were good.  I hope the remainder of your vacation works out well.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 17, 2010)

*You can get a bad unit anywhere*



Dave55123 said:


> Thanks for the translation.
> 
> The first 12 hours or so was awful in my mind, but that's just my opinion as the minor issues could of been prevented.  Maybe I was harsh... life happens.  Hoping the rest of the vacation is uneventful and pleasant.



I'm a fan of Wyndham overall however I have found that housekeeping & maintenance can tend to be lax or worse.  In fact the worst room we ever checked into - speaking of cleanliness - was a Wyndam "Presidential Suite" at the LV Grand Desert. A great resort but the room was a mess. We requested a fix, they re-cleaned it and life went on.  At another Wyndham we suffered through a week of ants EVERYWHERE - but again we somehow made it through. Not every stay will be perfect. We still prefer Wyndham over Wastegate as they have better resorts, many more of them and overall a much better management.  On sales the two aren't that far apart (but neither is MARRIOTT now days) so who can say whats worst.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dave55123 said:


> Yes, I feel all should of been discovered by those that service the room... stove/oven not working, missing remote control, and dirty shower.


You know, I think that the owners also need to take some responsibility for these problems.  We need to make sure the room is in perfect working condition every time we visit a resort.  Somebody stayed there before Dave55123, and it was most likely an owner. Doesn't matter which resort you own at, you're a Wyndham owner.  I can't believe that owner didn't notice any problems.  They should have been reported and fixed before housekeeping ever came in to get the room ready for Dave55123.  Housekeeping only cleans and makes the beds.  They don't use the room or cook in the kitchen to see what's not there or broken.  

Thanks to you, Dave, for making sure the next vacationer finds a great room.  I'm sorry those who had it before you dropped the ball so badly.  I think we all should try to leave the resort room better than we found it (housekeeping aside).  If you find something broken or dirty when you check in, please report it!


----------



## shaun401 (Nov 17, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> We still prefer Wyndham over Wastegate as they have better resorts, many more of them and overall a much better management.



Just out of curiosity have you ever stayed at the Westgate Villas?  We went to a TS presentation there (of course to get discounted tickets) and my sister thought the room at the Westgate Villas was nicer than the Bonnet Creek room in T6.  However she liked the grounds better at Bonnet Creek.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 17, 2010)

shaun401 said:


> Just out of curiosity have you ever stayed at the Westgate Villas?  We went to a TS presentation there (of course to get discounted tickets) and my sister thought the room at the Westgate Villas was nicer than the Bonnet Creek room in T6.  However she liked the grounds better at Bonnet Creek.  Any thoughts on this?



We own at the Villas. I would NOT say they are nicer than BC in our experience. In fact even the "renovated" units still seem to be right out of the 80's in design.  Overall I'd take BC over Wastegate anytime.


----------



## lawgs (Nov 18, 2010)

richardm said:


> Sorry for your experience.. I was just there over this past weekend and had a fantastic time.. Stayed in a 3br presidential villa in building 6 and everything was in great shape. Staff were very attentive, and the amenities are top notch..
> 
> The design of this resort is absolutely impeccable. No issues with parking, pool towels, or shuttle service as has occured at other Wyndham affiliates.
> 
> The fact that the resort is even offering you another stay is in my mind, another example of the quality of the people there rather than a negative. There will always unfortunately be the chance for small setbacks and frustrations no matter where you stay- so the positive manner in which those seem to have been addressed for you speaks highly of the resort.



apples and oranges,

bet if they had been in tower 6, the newest building ...things might have been different

and a 3 bdr presidential in tower 6 is 200% or more over the 2 bdr deluxe ( definately they have the newer "stovetops" which are ceramic i guess rahter than the elements which to us are always a pain if not plugged in properly, we did not realize how "over the top" presidential units in tower 6 were until we did the "rci has made changes presentation" on monday, however, they would not even offer to show us the presidential reserve floors which I think are above floor 15

we can now hardly wait to stay in the 2bdr presidential reserve unit we were able to book for december


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 19, 2010)

lawgs said:


> apples and oranges,
> 
> bet if they had been in tower 6, the newest building ...things might have been different
> 
> ...



Agreed - apple and oranges.

I'm in Tower 4.  They just replaced the batteries to my smoke alarms as it was chirping with low battery @ 4am.  :zzz:   I'm a light sleeper so I had to call.  According to the maintenance guy, they were the original batteries.  I change mines at home every year in Oct for fire safety month and never experience the low battery chirp.

How old is this tower?  :zzz:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2010)

At least 2 yo as I stayed there in Oct 2008.

Have you checked the filter on the HVAC yet? Should tell a good story on maintenance. 

Hope you got back to sleep.


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 19, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> At least 2 yo as I stayed there in Oct 2008.
> 
> Have you checked the filter on the HVAC yet? Should tell a good story on maintenance.
> 
> Hope you got back to sleep.



Nope, I'm up for the day, got a good 5 1/2 hours of sleep, justing catching up on work.  

I'm afraid to check the filter!  No one sneezing... so, I'm not checking  

only highs of 70's and low 80's, rarely running the ac.  Balcony door is open most of the time for fresh air.


----------



## lawgs (Nov 20, 2010)

Dave55123 said:


> Nope, I'm up for the day, got a good 5 1/2 hours of sleep, justing catching up on work.
> 
> I'm afraid to check the filter!  No one sneezing... so, I'm not checking
> 
> only highs of 70's and low 80's, rarely running the ac.  Balcony door is open most of the time for fresh air.



did you check the dryer "lint" area....last time we were in tower 4 (january 2010 ) the dryer did not seem to be working.....we finally found out why, the door was lterally  plugged with LINT...we had a softball size amount that we took to the front desk with a suggestion that they check other units.....

of course, this was really not their fault, but there should be checks and balances like regular maintenance of "fire alarms", stoves, dryers....something cleaning crews probably do not have proper training or time to do

we usually take note of things not working, but sometimes we wonder if the "report" gets to the right person...

thus, we NOW always try to make the MOD aware of unit defiencies before we leave or when we get home 

by the way, we have enjoyed the weather respite this week, not too hot and/or no rain to speak of


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 20, 2010)

lawgs said:


> did you check the dryer "lint" area....last time we were in tower 4 (january 2010 ) the dryer did not seem to be working.....we finally found out why, the door was lterally  plugged with LINT...we had a softball size amount that we took to the front desk with a suggestion that they check other units.....
> 
> of course, this was really not their fault, but there should be checks and balances like regular maintenance of "fire alarms", stoves, dryers....something cleaning crews probably do not have proper training or time to do
> 
> ...



Not checking anything else, I'm on vacation    While I agree HK has enough to do in a very short time, some level of quality check should be in place to catch the various issues noted, i.e. dryers, old old batteries, stoves/ovens, etc.  That's the difference between and ok resort and great resort.

The weather has been great.  Home had the first snow fall of 8" with temps in the 30's most of the week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 20, 2010)

*Observation*

Dave,
In central time zone time, you are posting here on TUG at 4:30AM Saturday morning.

*Aren't you on VACATION? *:hysterical:  

Linda

I have to finish some work before leaving for the airport at 2PM which is why I am online.


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Good Observation*



vacationhopeful said:


> Dave,
> In central time zone time, you are posting here on TUG at 4:30AM Saturday morning.
> 
> *Aren't you on VACATION? *:hysterical:
> ...



I'll blame it on the inner body clock.  I normally get up at 4am regardless of the day, 7 days a week, so I slept in on a few days.  I only get computer time while the kids are asleep    The rest of the time we have activites!  

The other observation, I only post on forums on vacation.  

Just before vacation, about 4 weeks prior I was working most days from 6am - 11pm, but having lunch and dinner with the family.  I need a better balance so I blame that on my weakness of considering VIP, but didn't buy.  :rofl: 

Vacation is relative to what is normal.


----------



## councila61 (Nov 21, 2010)

*shaky start to orlando vacation*

At bonnet creek now. Started out ok,checked in fri. In bldg 3 rm.754. Today, sunday the toilet overflowed flooding the bathroom.After 2 housekeeping employees and 3 phone calls to the front desk, we still have a flooded bathroom. Oh did I mention that the overflow was at 1:30 this afternoon and it is now 9:05 pm. A third housekeeping person has finally come to clean up the water. Hoping the rest of my stay goes well.


----------



## Dave55123 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hope it gets better...*



councila61 said:


> At bonnet creek now. Started out ok,checked in fri. In bldg 3 rm.754. Today, sunday the toilet overflowed flooding the bathroom.After 2 housekeeping employees and 3 phone calls to the front desk, we still have a flooded bathroom. Oh did I mention that the overflow was at 1:30 this afternoon and it is now 9:05 pm. A third housekeeping person has finally come to clean up the water. Hoping the rest of my stay goes well.



Ouch...sorry u experienced that.  Hopefully you were out and about enjoying the day.  If the carpet got wet or smelly, ask to move to another room asap!

We're at Cypress Palms for this week.  It's not BC, but after checking in, no issues discovered in the room as of yet.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## e.bram (Nov 22, 2010)

Counsilla: From now on use the public restroom in the lobby.


----------

